# Losing Memory in WIN98SE



## ttiefenbach (Apr 8, 2002)

I've got a machine that runs as a gateway between my lan and the internet via DSL. I have 386MB RAM on the machine, and run it all day. However, even if no one uses the computer, the RAM slowly decreases throughout the day. I start at 310MB free after I reboot, then I can check it 15min later and I'm closer to 300MB, etc. Then I start using VM after awhile.

*Any ideas what might be the problem?*


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

http://housecall.trendmicro.com/
run an on-line a/v scan at this site.

if all is clear theres possibly some memory hogg running in the background..... go here:http://www.lurkhere.com/~nicefiles/
and download "startuplist" run the app......then copy/paste the generated textfile in your next post and i or someone will take a look see


----------



## ttiefenbach (Apr 8, 2002)

StartupList report, 5/12/03, 10:13:01 AM
StartupList version: 1.52
Started from : D:\STARTUPLIST.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\CCWTUP32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\PROXYPLUS\PROXYPLUS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BELKIN BULLDOG\UPSD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WAR-FTPD\WAR-FTPD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGSERV9.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\EFFICIENT NETWORKS\ENTERNET 300\APP\ENTERNET.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SUPERCOOLZIPBACKUP\MAIN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MEMBOOST\MEMFREE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGCC32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPJETDSC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONEALARM\ZAPRO.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HP OFFICEJET SERIES 600\BIN\HPOSTART.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NO-IP\DUC20.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HP OFFICEJET SERIES 600\BIN\HPOJVDIX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPOMLCH.EXE
D:\STARTUPLIST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
HP OfficeJet Series 600 StartUp.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP OfficeJet Series 600\bin\HPOstart.exe
Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
No-IP DUC.lnk = C:\Program Files\No-IP\DUC20.exe
Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{00030409-78E1-11D2-B60F-006097C998E7}\misc.exe

Shell folders Common Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
ZoneAlarm Pro.lnk = C:\Program Files\ZoneAlarm\zapro.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ScanRegistry = C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor = C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
$EnterNet = C:\PROGRA~1\EFFICI~1\ENTERN~1\APP\ENTERNET.EXE -AutoStart
SuperCool Compress Backup = C:\PROGRAM FILES\SUPERCOOLZIPBACKUP\MAIN.EXE
MemBoost = C:\PROGRAM FILES\MEMBOOST\MEMFREE.EXE /tray
AVG_CC = C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent = mstask.exe
ProxyPlus = C:\Program Files\ProxyPlus\ProxyPlus.exe
UPSlim = C:\Program Files\Belkin Bulldog\upsd.exe
TrueVector = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
WARSVR = "C:\PROGRAM FILES\WAR-FTPD\war-ftpd.exe" -tag WARSVR -service
Avgserv9.exe = C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\Avgserv9.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

HP JetDiscovery = HPJETDSC.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

AvgEudora = C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\upeudora.exe

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .SCR:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AutoCADScriptFile\shell\open\command

(Default) = C:\WINDOWS\NOTEPAD.EXE "%1"

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.INI listing:
(Created 12/5/2003, 8:9:8)

[rename]
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\$AVGUPD$.480

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 12/5/2003, 7:54:2)

[rename]
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\$AVGUPD$.478
NUL=C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\$AVGUPD$.478
C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\version.avg=C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\$AVGUPD$.478\version.avg
C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\_inst32.exe=C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\$AVGUPD$.478\_inst32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgk32.dll=C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\$AVGUPD$.478\avgk32.dll
C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgse.exe=C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\$AVGUPD$.478\avgse.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcc32.exe=C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\$AVGUPD$.478\avgcc32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgvv.exe=C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\$AVGUPD$.478\avgvv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgw.exe=C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\$AVGUPD$.478\avgw.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\avg.lng=C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\$AVGUPD$.478\avg.lng
C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcore.vxd=C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\$AVGUPD$.478\avgcore.vxd
C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\setup.exe=C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\$AVGUPD$.478\setup.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\setup32.dll=C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\$AVGUPD$.478\setup32.dll
C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\setup.lng=C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\$AVGUPD$.478\setup.lng
C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgscan.exe=C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\$AVGUPD$.478\avgscan.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\avg.ovl=C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\$AVGUPD$.478\avg.ovl
C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgoff2k.bat=C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\$AVGUPD$.478\avgoff2k.bat
C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\upeudora.exe=C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\$AVGUPD$.478\upeudora.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\avg6.avi=C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\$AVGUPD$.478\avg6.avi

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\bootup.exe
SET PATH=%PATH%;C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AUTODE~1;C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Update AVG6 Definitions.job
ScanDisk.job
Disk Defragmenter.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Update Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IUCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37707.4835069444

[AcPreview Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\ACPREV~1.OCX
CODEBASE = file://C:\Program Files\AutoCAD 2002\AcPreview.ocx

[AcDcToday Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\ACDCTO~1.OCX
CODEBASE = file://C:\Program Files\AutoCAD 2002\AcDcToday.ocx

[NOXLATE-BANR]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\INSTBANR.OCX
CODEBASE = file://C:\Program Files\AutoCAD 2002\InstBanr.ocx

[InstaFred]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\INSTFRED.OCX
CODEBASE = file://C:\Program Files\AutoCAD 2002\InstFred.ocx

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WEBCHECK.DLL

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 7,423 bytes
Report generated in 0.722 seconds


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

My first suggestion would be to get MemBoost completely off your computer. Those programs were designed for Win95 and are counterproductive in Win98 and higher. When the RAM gets to a certain point it puts an artificial RAM call to clean out your cache. If you set it too high it can even cause virtual memory writes.

It is normal for Windows to use RAM for cache. The cache uses your RAM to speed up certain functions on the computer. Win98 and higher have no problem giving back RAM from the cache when it is needed by programs. That wasnt always the case with Win95  hence the RAM recovery programs. Your optimum situation with Win98 or higher is to have zero unused RAM. Having a recovery program clean out the cache just slows the computer.

If you are referring to unused RAM it should diminish as Windows uses the RAM for cache.

Win98 and higher have a system that anticipates virtual memory requirements and writes code to the hard drive when you have used about 40% of your RAM for programs. It doesnt slow the computer since it is writing the code during idle time and not actually removing the code from RAM. If you have a virtual memory requirement Windows can give you the RAM immediately since the code is already on the HD. There is a system ini tweak that will prevent the writes but it doesnt speed the computer and can actually slow it if you require virtual memory. Many people with as much RAM as you have make the entry to keep the hard drive activity down: http://www.tweak3d.net/tweak/quickspeed/ That page shares the common misconception that the writes are normal swap file writes and slowing the computer  which isnt the case.

MemBoost can cause these anticipatory writes sooner than they would normally occur by making their artificial RAM call and making Windows think the RAM is actually being used for programs. If you have it set too high, MemBoost can also cause real swap file writes which slows the computer considerably.


----------



## ttiefenbach (Apr 8, 2002)

MemBoost was installed after I started this post, and has nothing to do with my PC running low on memory. I will, however, remove it, it you think it will help.

As to your "solution" I didn't find anything of a reason why the PC would be running low on memory. Maybe it will help if I give a better idea of what the PC does.

This PC does nothing except act as a internet gateway to our LAN. It also is resonsible for creating a backup of the 2nd hard drive to our hot-site backup location. The machine does not get used other than that.

However, on Wednesdays we will start having an employee working on that machine. Since the system runs low on memory, when the employee tries to open AutoCAD, 3D Studio MAX, or Adobe PhotoShop, the system gets memory errors, and closes the applications.

Then the PC needs to be rebooted, thence fixing the memory problem, but all users on the LAN need to close the files being used on the D drive of said PC.

The memory is 1-256MB SDRAM & 1-128MB SDRAM (maxed out), and both chips are brand new.

*you have questions or comments let me know.*


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

I "think" the file cache (vcache) gets involved during network activity. It could be that your Lan activity is causing the cache to grow and keep it in use such that windows can't shrink it back when it needs more memory.

Try the following and see if it has any postive affect. It will place an upper limit on the cache of 200MBs.

Start > Run > System.ini
Scroll to the [vcache] section and add the line
MaxFileCache=200000
Save, exit and reboot.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

What version of Enternet is that? - one of them had a memory leak as I recall.


----------



## ttiefenbach (Apr 8, 2002)

Here is my current vcache section. I added the smaller cache because of the large memory programs I run.

[vcache]
MinFileCache=3144
MaxFileCache=16384

My version of Enternet is v1.5b

Also, when I went to get my version for Enternet, my computer gave my an internal error for Enternet and shut down Enternet. I had to reboot.

*Could Enterent be part of my problem?

I had so many troubles installing Enternet, I eventually had to install a fresh copy of Windows 98SE, and kick Kerio as my firewall, to use the more unstable Zone Alarm Pro. Because my PC wouldn't boot if Kerio & Enternet where load on the PC.*


----------



## Ian291 (Feb 2, 2003)

I used to have Zone alarm (freeware) on my machine, but found it a mem resourse hog and gave me a lot of broadband connecting problems. I switched to sygate and (touch wood) connectivity & resourse problems have all but gone.

Bloody hell.....I sound like a commercial - & no I don't work for sygate.

Link: http://www.sygate.com/


----------



## ttiefenbach (Apr 8, 2002)

I installed Sygate, and removed the automatic start for ZoneAlarm. I had 280MB of free physical memory at 09:15 AM. I'll check it later to see if my memory goes down, or is about the same.

I also looked into Enternet v1.5c, it would cost $30 and doesn't look like any of the fixes included a memory leak. So I don't I'll waste money on that upgrade.

I'll post later my new memory readings.


----------



## ttiefenbach (Apr 8, 2002)

OK, I took a free physical memory reading at 10:15, and it still stated 280MB. So ZAP must have been my leak.

Also, after I installed Sygate, I noticed IPVNMON.VXD running, and allowing TONS of data incoming. I can't find ANY information on this file, so I blocked it's access to the internet.

I use Proxy+ for my ICS, it had about 500KB of transfered data, where the IPVNMON.VXD had about 1MB transfered data. It was also INCOMING data from IP address outside our LAN assigned addresses. So not sure what that's all about, any info is GREATLY appreciated.

Along with IPVNMON.VXD, I noticed KERNEL32.dll doing the same thing, or it had incoming data and outgoing data, which made me REALLY nervous. I blocked it's access too.

I ran a virus scan and LavaSoft Ad-Aware scan. Not sure what else to do, since I don't even know what these files are doing.

*Hopefully, somone can help me with this*


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I don't understand your reason for _lowering_ maxfilecache, that would only be indicated if you had amounts of installed memory significantly greater than 512mb, a known issue for non-nt based operating systems.

And as Slipe as mentioned, the readings you get for 'available' memory are absolutely meaningless. It will vary as Windows takes and gives and recovers. It can go down to nothing at times.

Try Whitphil's suggestion.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

The Min/Max lines should definitely be taken out. The MIN is dedicating 3MBs of ram, whether used or not, and the 16MBs is an extremely low number.
Try upping the max to around 200000. This will at least allow Windows to use the cache as designed.

As well, run SYSMON and monitor
Memory Manager
- Disk Cache Size (this will be vcache)
- Locked memory
- Locked non cache pages
- allocated memory
- swapfile in use

and see if you can get a handle on which of the areas is growing. (the cache should grow to 200MBs and, if necessary, be cut back if windows needs more memory)


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I also lose lots of memory and that is some new that started and I think it is ZoneAlarm Pro. I got cable the the ZA pro and just after the Netscape 7 but I think it is the ZA Pro doing it.

Have 512 MB of memory and Win 98SE too.
It used to stay the same all the time or close to it till I used image programs etc. Some programs don't give you all the memory back either after you close them dow,
But I have seen my memory go down to 20 MB.

Also for what ever great reason I have found out that if I open up Bryce 5 that I get all my memory back before the program even opens up all the way.  So when ever I want my memory back I open a the program and then close it out.


----------



## ttiefenbach (Apr 8, 2002)

I did up the line to 200000 in system.ini.

I also got a reply from Visual Networks about there IPInsight program that major ISP install with there software. I posted there response:

Visual Networks sells a product called IP Insight. IP Insight is used by a lot of major ISPs to monitor and managed service level agreements and network performance for dial-up and broadband networks. It is likely that this file was installed with SBC's service and that their helpdesk is using the software to provide a high quality of support for their broadband service. I would contact their helpdesk if you are concerned with any traffic coming to and from your laptop.

Hope this helps someone else, if they ever looking for it.

I also solved my mysterious kernel32.dll usage stats. This PC is my ICS and my hard drive for our LAN's shared files. I pretty sure that's why my usage stats are so high for kernel32.dll

Thanks to everyone's help


----------



## ttiefenbach (Apr 8, 2002)

OK, I've done a full anti-virus scan, and been logging my available physical memory, here is my log:

Time Mem Available (MB)
08:18:24 AM 222,588,928
08:18:27 AM 194,715,648 *(28MB decrease)*
08:58:12 AM 193,912,832
08:58:15 AM 169,615,360 *(24MB decrease)*
09:19:48 AM 169,172,992
09:19:51 AM 147,980,288 *(22MB decrease)*
10:07:36 AM 146,698,240
10:07:39 AM 128,327,680 *(18MB decrease)*

I've checked my firewall log, and there was no network activity at these times, so there must be something I've missed.

*Do I have need for concern? What can I do to fix this?*


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

When you have 128mb remaining unused memory, I don't think it is reaching a point where Windows sees fit to recover anything from allocated ram.

Does it ever reach a point where you see an _increase_? And what is the lowest available ram you've ever seen?


----------



## ttiefenbach (Apr 8, 2002)

I've never seen an increase in unused RAM go up. Also, the lowest I've ever seen is in the 10MB range with VM at about 80MB. It was at that point I stated this thread, cause I'm concerned. The log file I posted was from this morning, and I used MemBoost to recover some unused RAM, and that help get some back, even though it sent some to VM. When I ran MemBoost my unused was at about 125MB and VM was at 0MB. It was worth it, because I recovered to 280MB unused physical and 40MB of VM.

280MB-125MB=155MB+40MB=195MB

*So where did the 195MB of "used" memory go?*


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

While the available is going down, watch the size of the file cache. Normally, this is growing as you run programs and open files. This is perfectly normal.

Also, when run MemBoost (one of those non-memory managers), as available goes up, again watch file cache. It will go down. Also, watch swapfile in use. It could (if you got really agressive trying to create memory), also go up. 
Then, after you stop using MemBoost, watch these again. File cache will go up, and swapfile in use, may, go down.

These programs do not (and can not) do anything on their own. What they do is make exhorbitant memory requests, which *Windows* honours (by shrinking the cache and may moving memory to the swapfile). Then, as quickly as the request has been honored, the program gives it back, and *Windows*, duly places it in the available list.
And, as your programs start to run again, if they need files, the cache will grow, and if some of their ram was swapped out, it will be swapped back in again.

All of the above is exactly what happens when a *real* program makes a memory request.

If your concern is strictly about the low available ram, this is nothing to worry about. Free memory is wasted memory. Your goal should be to use it all.

If you use Sysmon as I suggested in the previous post, as available memory decreases, you should be able to see what other categories of memory that are increasing.

(when you monitor the swapfile, it is the inuse number (not size) that will tell you how much the file is being used)


----------



## ttiefenbach (Apr 8, 2002)

Yes, my cache is going up, but I'm not concerned about that. My concern is, My large memory program, AutoCAD, 3D Studio Max, etc. Require free physical memory. If there is no free physical memory the programs crash. That's my biggest concern.

*How can I keep free physical memory, so that if I need to use this PC for one of these large memory programs, it won't crash?*


----------



## pgriffet (Aug 10, 2002)

As WhitPhil has mentionned, try to look at swap file *usage*.
This is really important because if you have a usage equals to zero, it means you don't use the swap file, even if you see the *size* growing. This a normal behaviour of Windows.

I have 192 MB RAM (Win98 first) and my usage is always zero, so I use the tweak Conservativeswapfileusage=0 to avoid constant resizing of the swapfile.

If I remove the option, my swapfile size varies between 25 and 100 MB, depending on what I'm doing. But the usage is always zero. If I zip or unzip large files, my "unused physical memory" shrinks dramatically, even if I have no other program in memory. After I quit the program which decompresses, I don't get my MB of RAM back, actually, the cache is full (limited to 85 MB on my box).

With Taskinfo (a shareware), you can see all programs running with CPU usage but also allocated memory, on the same screen, very interesting. You will be able to see the "culprit" program.

http://www.iarsn.com/downloads


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

These are relatively current versions of these applications?

Can you post back the error message that one of these is giving as it fails to run?

Have you checked the support sites to see if they have any suggestions?

It "sounds" like the applications do not understand how memory management works (ie: ask for memory, and windows will provide), and instead are doing a check for free ram before they will start. (which, because these are well known applications, really doesn't make sense, but ... )

If that is true, then the quick and dirty way, is to run your friendly MemBoost program and tell it to free whatever amount of ram that will keep these apps happy, just before you run them.


----------



## ttiefenbach (Apr 8, 2002)

If I run AutoCAD after successful reboot, I get no errors. However, after the PC has been on for a while, I sometimes get a FATAL ERROR within AutoCAD. These I can deal with, because they could be associated with corrupted DWG files.

When I open 3D Studio Viz r2 and my PCs been on for a while I sometimes get an Invalis Page Fault in kernel32.dll at address 0177:BFF87ED3.

After I get that error, there's no turning back, I have to reboot in order to use 3D Studio or AutoCAD.

If I run AutoCAD after I get the 3DS error, I get an Invalid Page Fault in user.exe at address 000C:00002B91.

AutoCAD is release 2002. But like I said, I only get these errors when the PC has been on for a while, and when my physical memory shows as LOW.

These errors are what caused me to look at the "free" memory. I noticed it was low, so I connected the 2 together. Perhaps it's not even associated with memory.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Have you tried updating your video drivers?

I "think" the BFF in the virtual address BFF87ED3 is the area related to video.

Check your manufacturer's site for newer drivers.

I don't know why this not occur after a cold boot as opposed to later on, but ....

(idle question? If you run one of these programs after a fresh boot, then end it, and do something else on the PC for a while, do these programs fail if you run them again?)


----------



## ttiefenbach (Apr 8, 2002)

I upgraded the video card driver on Friday. However, It did not fix my 3D Studio Viz error. I did test the rest of my applications, though. I don't have any errors until I run 3D Studio Viz. I also don't get the error IN 3D Studio Viz, but when I tell it to close the application. I have 3DS using OpenGL to render my graphics, and I think it's having trouble releasing it when I exit 3DS. Once I get the 0177:BFF error from 3DS, I start getting errors in other applications and crashes. I switched to Direct3D for rendering, and did not get the error. 

Hopefully this will resolve my crashes. I also added a BAT file to reboot the machine at midnight everyday, so that I can keep the machine fresh. I also added a RunServicesOnce line for scandisk on Fridays, and a RunServicesOnce line for defrag on Saturdays.

*Any other suggestions would be helpful to keep the machine fresh?*


----------



## Macaulay/D/P (May 17, 2003)

I don't wish to disagree in general terms with some of the others in the thread and other linked threads, just my two cents worth.

first, I agree about keeping your system tray as free as possible; regardless of how little one has in it, its probably too much. If you are doing any Internet speed benchmarking, clear out anything possible, excepting firewall and AV software. If other bench marking, eg. video, clear out everything possible.

Some accredited benchmarking that i have read about indicates that with our PC systems, presumably 32-bit, the optimum amount of ram is 512MB regardless of OS or CPU, less is less than optimum, more is wasted. Also read that with AGP graphics the max theoretical of any use is 256MB (newer systems to replace agp will change that.) From my reasoning, one should try to optimize ram memory that you have to work with.

I realize that there are probably some optimization programs out there that are comprable to snake medicine; one program that I will swear by is "MemTurbo" and reasonably priced. I realize that there was a need with win'95 for such programs, initially Memturbo was geared to '95; then released a version to include '98, and now higher win OS's.

I my approval is restricted to Win'98SE, as I haven't installed it on other systems. The computer a HP Pavilion 6540C 466Mhz. The computer comes confirgured with 96Mb ram. Also, can't remeber details, remeber reading tech note somewhere about win98 ram slowly decresing and referred to it as leaking.

Without memturbo, couldn't go to long without having to reboot with use, out of resources. The fellow on the thread link had? 128MB ram The fellow in current thread has more but has problems over short intervals with Photoshop and Autocad programs, crashing etc. As mentioned above, the theoretical max for video agp is 256MB dedicated ram and the two xamples of anyone fully utilizing that were the same two programs mentioned in this thread. When you get up to 128Mb, preferably DDR memory, thats about the limit for other uses including gaming. With newer systems to come, programmers will be able to extend vast # of textures to be read off the disk as required in gaming programs etc.

When I installed memturbo, I was able to keep free memory at about 40Mb (fair # programs in system tray), and it would drop to about half or so over several days before recovering. I upgraded to max of 256Mb pc100 ram on the Hp 6540C and arbitrarily set unused ram at 154MB, it remains there for ages even with large system tray. eg not linear relationship, most of that extra 160Mb ram remains unsed but brings me closer to the optimum 512Mb ram (this HP has ram limit of 256Mb) recently I installed a 64Mb SDram MX/400 video board; according to a Sandra sisoft diagnostic module 96Mb are Video texture. Have 2Mb ram onboard for bootup. Possibly? one could argue if you have 512 Mb ram memturbo not needed, but argument might still apply. From my experience, memturbo might be answer for above fellow with photoshop/autocad, and possibly? increasing to 512Mb ram

Memturbo gives dynamic CPU usage meter, goes down as resources go up. At anytime can do a RAM memory defrag. But normal operation is to set the defrag for auto recover. Set a free ram level, I used 154 as above, and a minimum at which recover occurs. Also has a mznual RAM scrub which is typically used at end of day. Clears VM not critical to system operation, flushes caches, then immediately pages info back in from disk.

One feature I like also includes memory tuning for speed, settings dependent on your RAM size etc. sets Min/Max cache size. Also the cache block size and asyn IO buffers, these two I **** to set to 8192 and 128K respectively. The tuning feature is also nice when combined with Internet software like TweakMaster. The slowest link, server, is limiting factor on Internet, along with traffic conjestion, your ISP etc. Tweakmaster tunes your connection with optimum internet settings; also has a DNS accelerator in which just the URL's of last 50, or whatever, places visited are stored; returning to any of those sites is rapid.

As metioned, my experience with memory optimization is limited to win'98SE and a HP 6540C

If you have little demands on your ram, there are settings that you can apply such that that available Ram is used for swap file before HDD is used, dynamically. with more recent PC's, Ram up to 3-4Gb, I suppose one use is to set up a swap file in a RAM disk.


----------

